# looking for help to understand this



## juszat (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi everyone . I am a new member of this forum .I submitted a small introduction after registering . What I would like to discuss and get help to understand the attached room acoustics measurements of my stereo system . This system has two spatial audio X2 open baffle speaker . No subwoofer . The measurement was done using separate measurements for left and right speakers . What I noticed is that my left speaker measures several decibel lower than the right on the lower frequency range . The spl meter read both speakers equally using a calibrated umik-1 microphone on the level testing . The output is from the headphone out via a Y-RCA to the input of the preamp .

Any suggetions and help is appreciated .

Tamas


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It is quite usual to see differences between left and right, especially if the room and all its contents are not perfectly symmetric.


----------



## juszat (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes . Unfortunately the place is not symmetrical by any means . I tried to set up using measurements from the MLP to the front and back wall to determine and avoid the most obvious modal interference . Also setting the speakers away from the wall so the open baffle interferes less with front wall reflexion . I think I will play with different speaker placement and adding a absorption in different point in the room to see if I can improve the frequency response . The waterfall diagram which I have not posted shows pretty good decays and no serious ringing but I will take more measurements also . I will attach a picture of the room to see if you have any suggestion . The short wall where the cd rack is probably would be better but one of the door is to the bathroom which makes it less funtional .


----------



## basscleaner (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi.
Before to make conclusions, I mean, it would be better to test left and right speakers for sinphase signals. It requires to use two adequate mics, placed by the same distance from the power speakers center. Than, it's not bad to check the dimensions of you room for acoustical accordance. To my experience, such a speakers position will have big sensitivity to LF behavior. At last, the absence of symmetry can't have defining value for AF response, due to the adding capasity of human earing. Besides, it may be easily corrected by placing absorbing materials on some places.


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

My opinion is this is from room symmetry. Your left speaker is closer to a corner which will (especially so with an open back speaker) accentuate lower and a certain range of mid frequencies. Your right speaker is far from a corner and any standing or reflected frequencies are further broken up by the bar area.

To help balance things out try tall triangular foam corner baffles and/or sound panels in the left corner and along the back left wall.


----------



## juszat (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestion . I do have a 48 inch triangular corner basstrap and also a 4 inch thick panel which i will put behind the left speaker and reru REW .


----------

